# Testicle tanning



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tucker Carlson suggests TESTICLE TANNING to increase testosterone


When Carlson, 52, suggested that guys tan their private parts as a way to feel more manly in his upcoming documentary The End of Men, it left many people on the internet bewildered.




www.dailymail.co.uk





"Fox News host Tucker Carlson is being roasted online after he suggested that men undergo 'testicle tanning' as a way to increase their testosterone in a preview for his upcoming documentary about 'masculinity' - which featured 'homoerotic' clips of half-naked men participating in a series of 'bizarre' activities.

Carlson, 52, is currently gearing up to release a series of new documentaries for season two of his show, Tucker Carlson Originals."

I thought Gwyneths Goop stuff was bad, now we have this.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i can't get that to come in but tucker didn't come up with it. testicle tanning has been a thing for many years. ~Georgia


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Just be careful not to burn them. Talk about a long ride home.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Testicle tanning to feel more manly.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Testicle tanning to feel more manly.


How's it working for you?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> How's it working for you?


Do you have testicles? Have yo tried it?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Do you have testicles? Have yo tried it?


I asked you first


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

ir had nothing to do with being manly when i knew about it. just getting the sun on places that dont see it often. in controlled conditions quite safe. i forget now i think it was about 10 or 15 min. what you have to be careful about is outside. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I asked you first


I have never felt the need to increase any of my hormone levels, now vitamin D is another thing. So have you felt the need to be more manly?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Well alrighty then.

I've never felt the need to be more manly. 

But if he thinks it helps him, have at it!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I wonder why he thinks being more manly is important?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Damned if I know.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I wonder why he thinks being more manly is important?


Listen to him speak about it. Probably something on youtube.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kinderfeld said:


> Listen to him speak about it. Probably something on youtube.


I would prefer the cliff notes. I don't find that he gets to the point quickly enough when he is trying to sell something.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Damned if I know.


Damned if I care.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

no really said:


> Damned it I care.


Bravo!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

There is a shortage of men being men a lot of places in this world. I will say I doubt sunning their testicles is the solution. But at this point in time, I can't say it is or isn't harmful or helpful. Though, some "men" may have to look around to see who has their testicles to figure out where to get them back.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Your nuts if you do this.


----------



## cannonfoddertfc (Dec 20, 2020)

Not risking a sunburn on the boys, that would be about as uncomfortable as it gets.

I recall another dumb internet fad about something similar not long ago.. perineum tanning... for those unfamiliar, its the spot between your bunghole and whatever you got up front...

Link if you really want the info:








10 Things to Know Before You Take Up ‘Perineum Sunning’


Although perineum sunning may feel relaxing and energizing to some, the practice comes with significant risks.




www.healthline.com


----------



## Twelvepoint (9 mo ago)

I'll bake mine and let you know.


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

Sunbathing is great for health. Naked, even better. Of course, you have to be on a good diet to be able to tolerate it, and it is wise to start slow. There are many books on the virtues of sunlight, but John Ott's books are a good place to start.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Any volunteers to rub on the tanning lotion?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

painterswife said:


> Tucker Carlson suggests TESTICLE TANNING to increase testosterone
> 
> 
> When Carlson, 52, suggested that guys tan their private parts as a way to feel more manly in his upcoming documentary The End of Men, it left many people on the internet bewildered.
> ...


He forgot to tell the snowflakes they're supposed to cut em off before they tan em for hackey sacks


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I seriously thought this was going to be a thread about tanning bull parts to make a purse. I saw a pouch made from bull testicles long ago and that image was what popped into my head.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

painterswife said:


> Tucker Carlson suggests TESTICLE TANNING to increase testosterone
> 
> 
> When Carlson, 52, suggested that guys tan their private parts as a way to feel more manly in his upcoming documentary The End of Men, it left many people on the internet bewildered.
> ...


Sounds hilarious I'll have to check it out. Thanks for the tip, I love Tucker too!


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Danaus29 said:


> I seriously thought this was going to be a thread about tanning bull parts to make a purse. I saw a pouch made from bull testicles long ago and that image was what popped into my head.


I thought it was either about tanning testicle for balls.

Or the latest self-sterilization Tik-Tok challenge


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I remember that perineum tanning thing.... didn't get into it myself. 

I also thought this was going to be about tanning an animal's part for some type of use. 

I did recently read that direct sun at sunrise and sunset is very good for us.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If we ever see any sun again I plan on greeting the sunrise, but not bottom first.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't have to worry about sunlight down there even if naked outside. There is enough overhang to shade everything.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I have known of this for about 10 years. Our native state for most of human existence was to be naked, so it makes sense. Our bodies get many signals from being in sunlight. 

I have an infrared light I used for back pain. I haven't had the need to use it for quite a while. It can also be used for many different treatments. I'm going to start trying it on my hair as I am in the early stage of male pattern baldness.

As usual, the experts that were interviewed don't know anything about infrared therapy. The quote below has the references linked.

Researchers studying animals found that red light therapy on the testicles could raise serum testosterone levels. Another study revealed that LLLT significantly increased the stem cells of the testis and elevated the production of testosterone. It then concluded that the treatment, previously thought of as mere additional support to drug treatments for male infertility, should be used as often as possible, even at the earlier stages of therapy. Further findings showed that 30 minutes a day of red light therapy dramatically increased serum testosterone by Day 4 of the treatment without any harmful tissue penetration. So, can red light therapy increase testosterone? A resounding yes!​​







Biohacking Testosterone: Red Light Therapy to Increase Testosterone


Did you know that testosterone deficiency can lead to health problems? Discover why you need enough testosterone and how red light therapy can help.




higherdose.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I was at the pool one day. The guy sitting opposite to me had loose fitting swim trunks. He was sunning the boys. I had to move over about 45 degrees.

I had no idea he was starting a trend. I just thought he was drunk.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

MoonRiver said:


> I have known of this for about 10 years. Our native state for most of human existence was to be naked, so it makes sense. Our bodies get many signals from being in sunlight.
> 
> I have an infrared light I used for back pain. I haven't had the need to use it for quite a while. It can also be used for many different treatments. I'm going to start trying it on my hair as I am in the early stage of male pattern baldness.
> 
> ...


The experts that were interviewed probably were the same as the ones pushing the vax. At some point common sense has to be used too. 
They made it sound like the sun was going to kill you. As you mentioned, man has been walking around under the sun since man was around. Now they want you to slather sunblock on, and live in your basement, BS. Use common sense and don’t overdo it, and 99% of people would be better off with a little sun.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Next, we will have men using it like a steroid and we sure don't need more steroid rage. Tucker said it was to make men more manly.

I still don't understand that. Sun for better health yes but more manly?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so did the IR machine help your back MR. i heard that it was more effective than the tens machine which is what i'm using now. dr ho's. i get all tangled up in the wires. i hear there is a belt out now from dr ho's that i could just wrap around me and go about my work. did you have a belt also. ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> so did the IR machine help your back MR. i heard that it was more effective than the tens machine which is what i'm using now. dr ho's. i get all tangled up in the wires. i hear there is a belt out now from dr ho's that i could just wrap around me and go about my work. did you have a belt also. ~Georgia


I bought the light a few years ago when they first started being sold. You only use it for a short time, minutes, not hours. It varies based on what part of the body you are exposing to the light and how close to the light you are. It is supposed to help the healing process and reduce inflammation. 

I think it did help, but it is not something for immediate pain relief. Here's a study where they had noticeable improvement over 6 weeks. Infrared therapy for chronic low back pain: A randomized, controlled trial. Unfortunately, it doesn't say how often it was used every day.

If you buy one, make sure it is from a reputable company. There is little regulation on the devices in US so there are good units, units that don't put out the proper frequencies, and some that may be dangerous. You don't want to be exposed to dangerous EMF, so a reputable company is a must.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I just came across this video from Andrew Huberman, who is a Professor of Neurobiology and Ophthalmology at Stanford University. His videos are always long, but he tries to explain complicated things in a way those of us without an extensive science background can understand.

Youtube also has several reviews from people who have used infrared light therapy for different things.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ben Franklin advocated nudity. 









Benjamin Franklin Liked To Take 'Air Baths' - KnowledgeNuts


Benjamin Franklin is well known for being an inventor, and his interests included just about anything you could imagine. One of those interests was medicine, and his theories caused him to believe that nudity was good for you. For this reason, he would take regular "air baths" for his health.




knowledgenuts.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Ben Franklin advocated nudity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed the name of your source. Fits this thread very well


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Next, we will have men using it like a steroid and we sure don't need more steroid rage.


Unlikely. Steroid users will just continue to use anabolic/androgenic drugs. And the "roid rage" thing is largely a stereotypical myth.



painterswife said:


> Tucker said it was to make men more manly.
> I still don't understand that. Sun for better health yes but more manly?


Nationally, there has been a decline in testosterone levels in adolescent and young adult men.

Testosterone plays a major role in numerous masculine characteristics.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Given your atavar, I don't think you've taken steroids to know if 'roid rage is a real thing.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Given your atavar, I don't think you've taken steroids to know if 'roid rage is a real thing.


Not sure how you get that from an avatar.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I've heard of butthole tanning, I mean, it was only natural to match ends.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Ben Franklin advocated nudity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back in Franklin's day people didn't bathe as often as they do now and washed their clothes a bit less often. A couple hours to let the smells out would have definitely improved their indoor air quality.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

altair said:


> I've heard of butthole tanning, I mean, it was only natural to match ends.


Vittorio and Stashu were buddies. They always spent their days at the beach togther. Vittorio would always wind up meeting a chic and going home with her. Stashu never seemed to get lucky, so he asked Vittorio his secret..."It's easy, Stash. You just gotta take a big potato and stick it in your Speedo. The girls will be impressed."...

The next day, Vittorio is a little late getting to the beach. As he arrives, he sees Stachu beign chased by an angry, growling and yelling mob. ..."What's wrong?" asks V..."I dunno," answers S. " I did what you said and now they're all mad at me!"...V turns S around, looking him over..."No, No, Stashu. You gotta put the potato in the _front_!"


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

If you want tan testicles, then by golly, get em tanned!!
I don't know why some women tan their boobs and then won't let me see them.
What's the point?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

cannonfoddertfc said:


> Not risking a sunburn on the boys, that would be about as uncomfortable as it gets.
> 
> I recall another dumb internet fad about something similar not long ago.. perineum tanning... for those unfamiliar, its the spot between your bunghole and whatever you got up front...
> 
> ...


More commonly known as the "Taint"


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Tucker Carlson suggests TESTICLE TANNING to increase testosterone
> 
> 
> When Carlson, 52, suggested that guys tan their private parts as a way to feel more manly in his upcoming documentary The End of Men, it left many people on the internet bewildered.
> ...


Quoting a radical leftist propaganda rag that doesn't even link the actual video is kind of cheap.
Carlson can be very sarcastic, and from what I've seen just looking on the web, it was a guest on Carlson's show that suggested it could have benefits.
Don't let facts stand in the way of spreading vicious leftist half truths though.


> Fox News pundit Tucker Carlson went viral on Sunday after interviewing a personal trainer who claims red light therapy can raise testosterone levels in men, despite little evidence backing his statement. Andrew McGovern, a certified personal trainer at LifeTime Fitness in Columbus, Ohio, appeared on Carlson's show on Sunday to claim exposure to red light therapy can raise testosterone levels in men."I was recently exposed to a term called 'bromeopathy' and I think there's a lot of people out there that don't trust the mainstream information," McGovern said. Earlier in the show, Carlson promoted a trailer for his new documentary "The End of Men" which covers what he described as the "total collapse" of testosterone levels in men. Concerns about potentially decreasing testosterone levels have been around for years. However, some experts have cast doubts on that science, and the fears that sperm counts are plummeting, threatening male fertility. Carlson told his guest he believes testosterone levels are dropping, and supports people trying red light therapy on their testicles. "Why wouldn't open-minded people seek new solutions?" Carlson asked Kid Rock, who appeared on the show after McGovern. According to one urologist, the answer to that question is: there are many reasons. Some animal studies have found an increase in testosterone after using low-level laser therapy. Low-level laser therapy using a 670-nm diode laser appeared to increase testosterone in rats, according to a 2013 study performed in Korea and published in Journal of Biomedical Research. This study suggests red light therapy could influence leydig cells found in the testes that release a class of hormones called androgens, which includes tesosterone. However, rat and human hormone levels do not act the same. Few human studies demonstrate this relationship. A 2013 study in Lasers in Medical Science found semen specimen taken from patients with low sperm mobility could improve progressive motility using a low-level 830-nm diode laser, but the results depend on the laser density and post-exposure time."You know how many men's health formulas are out there that purport to increase testosterone levels, increase your energy levels, and increase erections?" Dr. Marc Goldstein, a urologist at Weill Cornell and the Director of Male Reproductive Medicine and Fertility, told Inverse. "There's absolutely no controlled study that proves that.""And almost all the studies that purport to improvement — whether it's light therapy or the multitude of men's products out there — not a single one has any convincing scientific evidence or properly done studies."The lack of evidence has not stopped the wellness industry on cashing in on red light therapy, with spas offering red-light therapy sessions for around $30 to $60 per session, and at-home devices selling for hundreds (and sometimes even thousands) of dollars.
> (21) Tucker Carlson says men should try 'testicle tanning' to boost - YouTube


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Next, we will have men using it like a steroid and we sure don't need more steroid rage. Tucker said it was to make men more manly.
> 
> I still don't understand that. Sun for better health yes but more manly?


Celebrities, politicians and misinformed dipsticks have been whining about "toxic masculinity" ever since Obama pranced onto the stage. 
Suddenly, masculinity was bad, after all, the great Obama didn't seem to have any.
It's now unacceptable in leftist circles to act like a man, now you have to wear skinny jeans and a "man bun" to be seen as acceptable by the leftists.
They want to shame men into acting like fruity flakes.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Quoting a radical leftist propaganda rag that doesn't even link the actual video is kind of cheap.
> Carlson can be very sarcastic, and from what I've seen just looking on the web, it was a guest on Carlson's show that suggested it could have benefits.
> Don't let facts stand in the way of spreading vicious leftist half truths though.


The source was correct. Tucker discusses it and even says it is not crazy. Just because that was the source I posted to start the discussion does not make it any less true.

Any man that needs to prove or improve his masculinity has already lost the plot. It is not something that makes you a better person just as femininity does not make a woman better.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> The source was correct. Tucker discusses it and even says it is not crazy. Just because that was the source I posted to start the discussion does not make it any less true.
> 
> Any man that needs to prove or improve his masculinity has already lost the plot. It is not something that makes you a better person just as femininity does not make a woman better.


I thought it was about boosting testosterone. Not masculinity.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

painterswife said:


> The source was correct. Tucker discusses it and even says it is not crazy. Just because that was the source I posted to start the discussion does not make it any less true.
> 
> Any man that needs to prove or improve his masculinity has already lost the plot. It is not something that makes you a better person just as femininity does not make a woman better.


Testosterone levels in men have been declining for at least the last 40 years. The below quote is from an article from Jan 19, 2007.

NEW YORK (Reuters Health) - A new study has found a “substantial” drop in U.S. men’s testosterone levels since the 1980s, but the reasons for the decline remain unclear. This trend also does not appear to be related to age.​​The average levels of the male hormone dropped by 1 percent a year, Dr. Thomas Travison and colleagues from the New England Research Institutes in Watertown, Massachusetts, found. This means that, for example, a 65-year-old man in 2002 would have testosterone levels 15 percent lower than those of a 65-year-old in 1987. This also means that a greater proportion of men in 2002 would have had below-normal testosterone levels than in 1987.​​







Men's testosterone levels declined in last 20 years


A new study has found a "substantial" drop in U.S. men's testosterone levels since the 1980s, but the reasons for the decline remain unclear. This trend also does not appear to be related to age.




www.reuters.com


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Cornhusker said:


> Celebrities, politicians and misinformed dipsticks have been whining about "toxic masculinity" ever since Obama pranced onto the stage.
> Suddenly, masculinity was bad, after all, the great Obama didn't seem to have any.
> It's now unacceptable in leftist circles to act like a man, now you have to wear skinny jeans and a "man bun" to be seen as acceptable by the leftists.
> They want to shame men into acting like fruity flakes.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

As opposed to---









Any doubts about why Putin wasn't afraid to invade?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> Testosterone levels in men have been declining for at least the last 40 years. The below quote is from an article from Jan 19, 2007.
> 
> NEW YORK (Reuters Health) - A new study has found a “substantial” drop in U.S. men’s testosterone levels since the 1980s, but the reasons for the decline remain unclear. This trend also does not appear to be related to age.​​The average levels of the male hormone dropped by 1 percent a year, Dr. Thomas Travison and colleagues from the New England Research Institutes in Watertown, Massachusetts, found. This means that, for example, a 65-year-old man in 2002 would have testosterone levels 15 percent lower than those of a 65-year-old in 1987. This also means that a greater proportion of men in 2002 would have had below-normal testosterone levels than in 1987.​​
> 
> ...


Tucker seems to discuss masculinity not health in the bits we see of his special called " The end of men" The trailer is full of images of men chopping wood and firing guns and doing pushups. All things women are capable of. 

Nothing wrong with improving hormone levels for health but if anyone thinks that it is needed to improve a social construct of what masculinity is then like I said, they already have lost the plot.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I’d love to go shirtless outside. I want my neighbors to keep talking to me though.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

What kind of man poses like this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516747922821599234
He needs tanning


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

When I read the title of this thread, I thought it had something to do with making a bull scrotum pouch. I guess I was still under the impression that this was a homesteading forum.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Cabin Fever said:


> When I read the title of this thread, I thought it had something to do with making a bull scrotum pouch. I guess I was still under the impression that this was a homesteading forum.


I keep recalling fond memories of helping at a brandings as I read this thread. That heater for the irons was perfect for cooking. Or the once a month in the winter lamb fry feed at the VFW. I told the kids if was chicken.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

So what's the homestead method? Sunbathe nude? Or air out in front of a fire or wood stove for the infrared radiation? Aint about to drop $1k on red LEDs


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Digitalis said:


> So what's the homestead method? Sunbathe nude? Or air out in front of a fire or wood stove for the infrared radiation? Aint about to drop $1k on red LEDs


Resistance training and getting some natural vitamin D from the sun. I think getting it on your testicles is not really needed.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Digitalis said:


> So what's the homestead method? Sunbathe nude? Or air out in front of a fire or wood stove for the infrared radiation? Aint about to drop $1k on red LEDs


Right close to the out door shower so you can cool off as needed. It doesn't cost much for a few fittings.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> I thought it was about boosting testosterone. Not masculinity.


No, no, no. @painterswife ’s post wasn’t about boosting testosterone or masculinity.






It was about shamelessly bashing a conservative… and getting in your daily stretches to achieve it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Trolling? Say it ain't so.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

HDRider said:


> What kind of man poses like this?


Homosexuals. Or, metrosexuals.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

HDRider said:


> What kind of man poses like this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516747922821599234
> He needs tanning


A shemale?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Nothing wrong with improving hormone levels for health but if anyone thinks that it is needed to improve a social construct of what masculinity is then like I said, they already have lost the plot.


There's been a decline in the overall health of the nation as a whole for the past few decades. The gradual decline of testosterone levels in young men over is just another symptom.
Socially speaking, masculinity is only seen as a negative by those susceptible to leftist propaganda. The notion of "toxic masculinity" doesn't exist elsewhere.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kinderfeld said:


> There's been a decline in the overall health of the nation as a whole for the past few decades. The gradual decline of testosterone levels in young men over is just another symptom.
> Socially speaking, masculinity is only seen as a negative by those susceptible to leftist propaganda. The notion of "toxic masculinity" doesn't exist elsewhere.


Yes, there has been a recorded decline in testosterone levels. That is a health issue and as many articles have attested to, likely to do with less exercise and more obesity. You don't treat those things by zapping your testicles with red light therapy or tanning them.

I don't believe there is such a thing as toxic masculinity, just men that are idiots. that think masculinity is something that is important. We don't live in caveman days and masculinity is not an important thing in the survival of the species or society.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Yes, there has been a recorded decline in testosterone levels. That is a health issue and as many articles have attested to, likely to do with less exercise and more obesity. You don't treat those things by zapping your testicles with red light therapy or tanning them.
> 
> I don't believe there is such a thing as toxic masculinity, just men that are idiots. that think masculinity is something that is important. We don't live in caveman days and masculinity is not an important thing in the survival of the species or society.


Does the painter agree with you? Or is he not a he?


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

painterswife said:


> Resistance training and getting some natural vitamin D from the sun. I think getting it on your testicles is not really needed.


You're probably right, but I'd rather be safe than sorry


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Yes, there has been a recorded decline in testosterone levels. That is a health issue and as many articles have attested to, likely to do with less exercise and more obesity. You don't treat those things by zapping your testicles with red light therapy or tanning them.
> 
> I don't believe there is such a thing as toxic masculinity, just men that are idiots. that think masculinity is something that is important. We don't live in caveman days and masculinity is not an important thing in the survival of the species or society.


...until the environment changes back to chaos when the SHTF. Discuss it with a Ukrainian for better insight. Nothng guarantees it can't happen herre.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

doc- said:


> ...until the environment changes back to chaos when the SHTF. Discuss it with a Ukrainian for better insight.


Maybe you can explain what you mean instead.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Maybe you can explain what you mean instead.


He means, it would be nice for a woman to have a man that wouldn't hold her up in the line of fire when there was a bead drawn on him.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> He means, it would be nice for a woman to have a man that wouldn't hold her up in the line of fire when there was a bead drawn on him.


That is just a coward not someone who is lacking testosterone.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i haven't heard that. did that happen? i haven't gotten any news for a couple days


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Tucker seems to discuss masculinity not health in the bits we see of his special called " The end of men" The trailer is full of images of men chopping wood and firing guns and doing pushups. All things women are capable of.
> 
> Nothing wrong with improving hormone levels for health but if anyone thinks that it is needed to improve a social construct of what masculinity is then like I said, they already have lost the plot.


I think I see the problem


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

JeffreyD said:


> Does the painter agree with you? Or is he not a he?


Perhaps they are a gender neutral couple. If she believes that masculinity is unimportant, why wouldn't she think the same about feminity?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> I think I see the problem


Which one?


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

I think this thread encapsulates the disease which this forum has. Division from trolls like painterswife, and middle-school level crude back and forth concerning what is irrelevant. Testosterone is way down in western society. Infertility is at a record high. These are not problems, however. The sniffles are. Stay out of the sun, it's dangerous. Go to your man cave or your she shed and pretend that you're just acting naturally.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

kinderfeld said:


> If she believes that masculinity is unimportant, why wouldn't she think the same about feminity?


That is a very valid thought about woke society.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

kinderfeld said:


> Which one?


The obvious one.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> kinderfeld said:
> 
> 
> > If she believes that masculinity is unimportant, why wouldn't she think the same about feminity?
> ...


Because the validation of femininity is a paradox that the woke can’t seem to claw themselves out of.

You see, gender norms are a false construct. Masculinity and femininity are illegitimate definitions created, by the patriarchy, to disarm people by dictating how they must act. Except when you’re transgender. When you’re transgender, you must immediately become a caricature of the gender you’re switching to, and masculinity and femininity not only become real again, they become the embodiment of heroism and must be celebrated… by all… … or else!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Max. Thank you for sharing.

Bless your heart.


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

If you watch the piece...he's mocking the practice and lamenting, in general, the assault on, and consequently the reduction of masculinity... AND specifically the measured drastically reduced levels of testosterone in average modern men

Predictably, the Mirror headline is misleading, trusting that the sheepish masses will not dig deeper.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Husband is naturally and traditionally masculine while wife is feminine. Working from that, partner, significant other, better half, is probably more suited for those who bristle at traditional labels.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Gravytrain said:


> If you watch the piece...he's mocking the practice and lamenting, in general, the assault on, and consequently the reduction of masculinity... AND specifically the measured drastically reduced levels of testosterone in average modern men
> 
> Predictably, the Mirror headline is misleading, trusting that the sheepish masses will not dig deeper.


I didn't watch it but it is so common these days I don't doubt it. I was reading an article the other day. The headline was Republican senator lands in Taiwan to discuss anti China deal. 

The the very first sentence was something like this: a bipartisan pact to discuss strengthening alliances with Taiwan is being discussed today with leaders. The pact, authored by 2 democrat senators.... 

After I was done I read some of the comments for fun. 70 percent was talking about how repubs need to stay out of Taiwan's business. Saying this was bad of repubs keep meddling with Taiwan. We're going to war with China now because of the repubs. 🤣

All they did was read the slanted headline and fell in line like sheep.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't have any testicles to tan. Wife removed them years ago. 😁


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

gilberte said:


> I don't have any testicles to tan. Wife removed them years ago. 😁


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

painterswife said:


> I have never felt the need to increase any of my hormone levels, now vitamin D is another thing. So have you felt the need to be more manly?


I am going to bet you tan yours.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

kinderfeld said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.


Oh, it ain't so bad. They's benefits to having no testicles you gotta wash, shave, tan, etc. And there ain't no easy target to put a man down quickly!


----------

